
Providing mTLS Identities to Lambdas - matahwoosh
https://developer.squareup.com/blog/providing-mtls-identities-to-lambdas
======
matahwoosh
At Square most of the applications run in the datacenters and this project
allows AWS Lambda instances to seamlessly call into the datacenters --
basically developers can break out part of their apps and deploy them as
Lambdas.

This is a deep-dive on the mTLS set-up for Lambdas, but for general overview
check out [https://developer.squareup.com/blog/enabling-serverless-
appl...](https://developer.squareup.com/blog/enabling-serverless-applications-
at-square/)

